# CB Radio for UK Europe and Morocco



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi all, 
regular contributors will know we are off to Morocco soon and just wondered if anyone had any experience with CB radio`s. 
I am a novice with regard to the subject... but her indoors.. felt it may be a useful tool, so any suggestions on type etc.
I have heard that reception could be iffy in the desert, but the french appear to use a marine aeriel type on the side or roof of their MHs. 
all responses greatly appreciated

Graham
gdleeds


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

There is a Euro wide approved set with different frequenciesthan the ones that used to be available in the UK. For vehicle to vehicle contacts it would be ideal,I don't know about wider contacts. If you want the former the small walkie-talikies may be better. In the desert there are no obstructions and you range would be better.
I would check that you are not contevening any local laws by using them.
Are you going with Ray'Detourer' if so ask him for guidance. If ok I would buy the sets in France,they seem to be available in the big supermarkets.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If you want range, I would not go for the walkie talkie type. Remember you are sitting in a tin can which will very effectively screen radio waves.
CB using 27Mhz or there abouts is hardly at all effected by terrain and should not be effected by desert conditions.

peedee


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

_........."Are you going with Ray'Detourer' if so ask him for guidance"..........Yes, gdleeds is going with us.........Its covered somewhere deep in the pre-tour paperwork :lol: _

Until quite recently the issue of taking GB's into Morocco was very much a "Grey" area with licence agreements, band-whidth etc etc and to some extent still is. Interpretation of legality was very much down to who was checking your vehicle at the border. If it is/was on that day a no-go you had to take it out, get a receipt and collect when you leave.

More to the point is who else will have one..........We used to have a "Group Licence" as most clients on our 4x4 tours had CB's, but I can only remember one Mhome client ever having one.
..


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I think it's better to hide cb in sleeping bag on way in and put antenna under bunk.
Certainly at Ceuta in a 4x4 you will get it taken away if it is visible.
Fine once in country have even had policeman using mine just to see how good it was!


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*CB Antennae on MH*

Hi, I recently fitted a CB antennae on my MH, I actually searched the net and found one that was designed for installaions such as ours it is called a Firestick NGP (No Ground Plane) I ordered it from USA who are much more CB wise than the UK here is a link to the Antennae http://gijoesradioelectronics.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=1284 I ordered it and it arrived 6 days later and it is very easy to fit but you must follow the instructions, It also gives great range.

I purchased My CB in the UK and it can be used all across Europe an a few other countries as well just by easily changing the settings the cost can vary from about £20 upto £200 depending on what you want, I purchased an average one for £47 we travelled in a convoy and it made the travelling much easier and less boring.


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

Is it right that a licence is no longer needed in the uk for CB?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes that is correct and that also applies to the majority of Europe.


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

SaddleTramp said:


> Yes that is correct and that also applies to the majority of Europe.


thanks
well i know it changed to fm from am many years ago and europe was stil on am, is that stil the case (showing my age a bit here 1979) so if you go to europe you would need a good bit of kit then.

malc


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, Yes I know about that time I was also on AM many moons ago, There are still some users on AM but the majority of Europe is on FM there are a few bands but there are 2 main ones in use across Europe and also in the UK all sets are now switchable to get the best of both worlds, There is the UK 40 Channels and then can be switched to EU 40 channels + UK 40 which is in free use across Europe also there is the EC 40 Channels which can also be used legally in the UK as well as throughout Europe.

I forgot to answer the "Good bit of Kit bit" No all new CB Radios are switchable


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

SaddleTramp said:


> Hi, Yes I know about that time I was also on AM many moons ago, There are still some users on AM but the majority of Europe is on FM there are a few bands but there are 2 main ones in use across Europe and also in the UK all sets are now switchable to get the best of both worlds, There is the UK 40 Channels and then can be switched to EU 40 channels + UK 40 which is in free use across Europe also there is the EC 40 Channels which can also be used legally in the UK as well as throughout Europe.
> 
> I forgot to answer the "Good bit of Kit bit" No all new CB Radios are switchable


thanks for info

malc


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

A bit of news for you and anyone else considering CB radio, It has been announced that the UK frequencies will cease in 2010, and they will be replaced by the EU frequencies, These frequencies (EU) are all available on the new sets with the different frequencies across Europe, I find the best setting is to use the German (D) on the sets as this gives a full 80 channels the first 40 are useable all of Europe and are exactly the same frequencies as all other countries in Europe, This makes the CB ariels a little harder to Tune but it can be done using channel 40 as the centre frequency


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*CB Radio*

Having travelled through Europe for a few months this year for the 2nd time and on our own, I was very disappointed to discover that CB radio is dying, we heard only 2 persons using the system and I have now removed my radio, If I travel with others who have CB's in the future I will of course put it back in but until that happens it will stay in its box in my garage.


----------

